# Erstellungsdatum/-zeit einer anderen Datei ausgeben



## Guest (18. Nov 2004)

Hallo ! 

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, das Erstellunsgdatum von oben.htm als Text im Code von unten.htm herauszugeben. 

Also Oben habe ich eine von Excel Hergestellte HTML-Seite, die ein Erstellungsdatum und Uhrzeit hat. 
Diese soll nun im unterem Frame unter dem Motto "Seite zuletzt um ... Uhr aktualisiert" herausgegeben werden. 

Wie könnte das gehen ? 

Also im Prinzip folgender Code: 
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> 
<!-- vor nicht JavaScript fähigen Browsern verbergen 
var Datum = new Date(document.lastModified); 
var Monate = new Array ("Januar", "Februar", "M&rz", "April", "Mai", "Juni", "Juli", "August", "September", "Oktober", "November", "Dezember"); 

document.write("Diese Seite wurde erstellt am : " + Datum.getDate() + ". " + 
Monate[Datum.getMonth()] + " 19" + Datum.getYear()); 
// --> 

</SCRIPT> 

Allerdings muss die Quelle oben.htm sein und es in unten.htm ausgegeben werden. 

Wie könnte das gehen ? 

Danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## Roar (18. Nov 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
zum zweiten mal grmpf und doppelposts werden sowieso gelöscht


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Nov 2004)

Falsches Unterforum!
*verschoben*


----------

